# My Girls - Scarlett



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi All

It's been a while since I did an update so here are some new pics of Scarlett...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh wow!!! Fantastic tail!!! I love her pose in the second picture.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

She's looking stunning hunny!! xx Me thinks Odin is going to be extremely happy at yours lol xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Odin will be in his element - Scarlett is a very loving girl!

Lou
x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww another gorgeous lady,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,very pretty,


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

agh youre making me want a silver!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, stunning ! she is good at posing! love her fluffy tailxx


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

Pretty girlie


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Very pretty kitty, wow! she is just adorable.:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Shes so pretty, what are those scratch barrels like? do they play on it much? Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks all. She is a very special girl and just seems to get more stunning every day.

DKDream - the scratch barrel is good because it is so sturdy and it is just the right height for them to sit on and nose out of the windows! They can just about fit in the little bits at the bottom but not for much longer!

Lou
x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Going to get pumpkin one soon as he always uses the sofa, little tyke, they have scratching posts but hes always went for the sofa I think the barrel will be better for him. he will laze on it untill he sees any type of food, lol he can an half eat.

anyway sorry getting back to Scarlett shes such a stunner love her facail expression


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

She's beautiful!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Lovely pictures Lou - Scarlett looks gorgeous!

D x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww she is adorable


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

stunning, a real head turner!


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Simply beautiful


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ahh have to say Scarlett is my fave out of your gorgeous girls. Simply gorgeous!

Izzie


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks again everyone for your lovely comments - lucky Scarlett can't read or she would be very big headed by now!

She will be the first of our girls to have kittens and I can't wait to see them. I am hoping to be able to keep a girl from our first litter too so fingers crossed

xx


----------

